

When fans go wrong: Bieban, Justin Bieber Debian - DiabloD3
http://biebian.sourceforge.net/

======
monkeysinspace
Seriously HN? 1\. "Biebian". 2\. Not Debian based. 3\. If you take it
seriously, follow instructions on site...

